# ti ricordi di quella volta che avete mangiato 2 kg di patatine da sole?



## elena73

Come tradurreste (en Espanol, claro) la seguente frase: 

Ma ti ricordi di *quella volta* che tu e Serena avete mangiato 2 kg. di patatine fritte da sole??

Il mio tentativo:

Te acuerdas de esa/aquella vez que tu y Serena habeis comido 2 kg. de papas fritas en solas?

(Mi interessa soprattutto ''quella volta'')

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

De cuando...


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> De cuando...


Lo sospettavo...


----------



## 0scar

Te acuerdas de *esa/aquella vez*  que tú y Serena habeis comido solas 2 kg. de papas fritas en solas?

_Solas_ no lleva nada delante, lo cambié de lugar para que  se entienda mejor.


----------



## Willant

Ambos casos son aceptados .  Yo usualmente digo "...de aquella vez..." blah blah.


----------



## Tomby

elena73 said:


> Ma ti ricordi di *quella volta* che tu e Serena avete mangiato 2 kg. di patatine fritte da sole?


¿Te acuerdas de aquella vez que tu y...?
Cabe la posibilidad de:
¿Te acuerdas de esa vez que tu y...? (_ese_ y _esa_ se usa menos en este tipo de frases).
Saluti,


----------



## Neuromante

¿Te acuerdas de (aquella vez) cuando/"en la que" Serena y tú (Este orden es más correcto en español) os comisteis/se comieron 2 kilos de papas fritas.

Si pones "cuando" "aquella vez puedes omitirlo". Si pones "en la que" es obligatorio.

El "solas" final" es superfluo. En todo caso "a solas" pero sería en el caso de que lo hubieran hecho en soledad.



*Edito*:
El tiempo verbal lo tienes equivocado. Si pones "habéis comido" implica que ha sido hace unos momentos. Y es imposible que no lo recuerden


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> *Edito*:
> El tiempo verbal lo tienes equivocado. Si pones "habéis comido" implica que ha sido hace unos momentos. Y es imposible que no lo recuerden



Sì, giusto, è un'influenza dell'italiano. Ci devo fare più attenzione!!


Da sole: in italiano si può mettere (anzi lo devi mettere se vuoi dire: a quella cena con tutto il gruppo proprio tu e lei.... lo avete fatto voi due, da sole??) 

E tu e Sara ve le siete mangiate tutte, da sole?

Grazie a tutti siete stati gentilissimi!!


----------



## flljob

elena73 said:


> Come tradurreste (en Espanol, claro) la seguente frase:
> 
> Ma ti ricordi di *quella volta* che tu e Serena avete mangiato 2 kg. di patatine fritte da sole??
> 
> 
> Te acuerdas de aquella vez en que tú y Serena se comieron solitas 2 kg. de papas fritas?
> 
> (Mi interessa soprattutto ''quella volta'')
> 
> Grazie


 
Así se hubiera dicho en México.

Saludos


----------



## elena73

flljob said:


> Así se hubiera dicho en México.
> 
> Saludos


 Il mio cuore europeo batte per il Messico!!  Me gusta muchissimo.


----------



## ursu-lab

elena73 said:


> Sì, giusto, è un'influenza dell'italiano. Ci devo fare più attenzione!!
> 
> 
> Da sole: in italiano si può mettere (anzi lo devi mettere se vuoi dire: a quella cena con tutto il gruppo proprio tu e lei.... lo avete fatto voi due, da sole??)
> 
> E tu e Sara ve le siete mangiate tutte, da sole?
> 
> Grazie a tutti siete stati gentilissimi!!



È come dice Flijob, se vuoi sottolinearlo. Tú y Sara os comisteis (in Spagna)/se comieron (in altri paesi di lingua spagnola) solitas/solas.

Comunque non sarebbe "EN solas". 

"A solas" si riferisce, come ti ha spiegato Neuromante, alla solitudine o all'intimità ed è fisso, cioè non è femminile ma invariabile:

quiero hablar *a solas* con él : voglio parlare con lui da solo/a (a quattr'occhi, senza nessun altro presente)

*a solas.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Sin ayuda ni compañía de otro.


----------



## elena73

Ok, grazie per la spiegazione, quindi se lo voglio sottolineare: Tú y Sara os comisteis las papas solas?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se vuoi rafforzare devi dire "TODAS esas/ las patatas" o "un quilo de patatas", ecc. altrimenti sembra che le abbiano mangiate da sole ma nel senso che non le ha imboccate nessuno.


----------



## Tomby

No sé si en todos los países hispanoamericanos es así, pero en la mayor parte de España decimos:
"Sara y tú os comisteis solitas 2 kg. de patatas fritas"
"Sara y usted se comieron solitas 2 kg. de patatas fritas"
Saluti,


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí en Canarias no se diría eso de "solitas", simplemente no se pone. O si se quiere se podría decir
Sara y tú, las dos solas, se comieron... Supongo que si he puesto primero Sara será por un asunto de cacofonía)


Elena: Si dices "os comisteis las papas solas" es lo mismo que decir "os comisteis las papas sin nada más" Con las papas queda rara mi objeción. Mira este ejemplo que es más radical:* ¿De verdad que te vas a comer el arroz-de-la-paella" solo?*; es decir; sin el pollo, los mejillones, los langostinos, los pimientos, los tacos de pescado, la bebida para acompañar, etc


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Aquí en Canarias no se diría eso de "solitas", simplemente no se pone. O si se quiere se podría decir
> Sara y tú, las dos solas, se comieron... Supongo que si he puesto primero Sara será por un asunto de cacofonía)


Al margen de "solitas" o "solas", etc. entiendo que "Sara y tú" es "vosotros" y la segunda persona del plural es "comisteis". Por tanto si utilizamos la tercera persona del plural "comieron" es que me estoy refiriendo a ustedes, concretamente a "Sara y usted".
En cuanto a lo de nombrar primero a Sara es por la misma razón que cuando no debo decir "Yo y Neuromante" sino la forma correcta "Neuromante y yo".
¡Saludos!


----------



## XtopherB

flljob said:


> Así se hubiera dicho en México.
> 
> Saludos



pero esa formulación no es la correcta verdad?
Me parece que la forma apropiada sería:
 "...te acuerdas de aquella vez en la que tú..."


----------



## XtopherB

Si reformulamos la pregunta me parece que ayudaría:

"Sara y tú se comieron 2kg. de patatas fritas? Ustedes solas?"
enfatizando un poco el que lo hayan hecho solas y no con alguien más, ya que 2kg de patatas fritas es una exageración mujer!


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> entiendo que "Sara y tú" es "vosotros" y la segunda persona del plural es "comisteis". Por tanto si utilizamos la tercera persona del plural "comieron" es que me estoy refiriendo a ustedes, concretamente a "Sara y usted".



En Canarias es "Sara y tú se comieron", no es "Sara y tú os comisteis" como casi en cualquier parte. Ya señalé señalado cuando lo puse.


----------



## elena73

@Tombassols: "Sara y tú os comisteis solitas 2 kg. de patatas fritas" OK!

@Neuromante Si dices "os comisteis las papas solas" es lo mismo que decir "os comisteis las papas sin nada más" OK. Capito.

@XtopherB ''ya que 2kg de patatas fritas es una exageración mujer!'' Lo se. Pero lo puse a proposito para comprender el uso de "aquella vez" (che mi sembra uguale all'italiano ''quella volta'', nel senso, ANCHE, di ''quella volta'' famosa, quella volta che ci ricordiamo tutti). 
In più in italiano (non so in spagnolo) si dice (come esagerazione, per 'enfatizzare' un'azione) 2 kg./10kg. 
Tipo: ti sei mangiato una bistecca che sarà stata 10 Kg. (nel senso di: era ENORME)

Per chi si chiedeva del ''y tù''. In italiano ''Mario e tu'' suona proprio MALE (qui c'è un uso diverso fra spagnolo e italiano).


----------



## honeyheart

En Argentina diríamos:

_¿Pero te acordás de aquella vez que Serena y vos se comieron dos kilos de papas fritas ustedes solas?_

O bien:

_¿Pero te acordás de aquella vez que Serena y vos se comieron dos kilos de papas fritas entre las dos?_


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Estoy de acuerdo con el uso de "entre las dos", que en este caso matiza perfectamente el hecho de que lo hicieran las dos solas:
¿Te acuerdas de aquella vez en que/cuando Serena y tú os comisteis 2 kg de patatas entre las dos? ...entre las dos os comisteis 2 kg de patatas?


----------



## Waldesca

Para mi lo importante es decir "Sara y tú os comisteis 2kg."  y no "Sara y tú se comieron 2kg."


----------



## Neuromante

"Se comieron" es correcto, salvo para parte de la Península Ibérica


----------



## flljob

XtopherB said:


> pero esa formulación no es la correcta verdad?
> Me parece que la forma apropiada sería:
> "...te acuerdas de aquella vez en la que tú..."



También es correcta sin artículo. "...te acuerdas de aquella ocasión en que..."

La explicación, tomada del DPD es: Si el antecedente no es de persona, el relativo con preposición puede construirse opcionalmente sin artículo en los siguientes casos:

a) Con las preposiciones a, con, de, en y por: «La huelga general a que se refiere la sentencia se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977» (País [Esp.] 6.6.80); «Para compensar la facilidad con que abrió la envoltura de seda» (Adoum Ciudad [Ec. 1995]); «Te la daré [la carta] a cambio de la suma de que hablamos» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]); «La verdadera razón por que quieres quedarte es Miguel» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]). En todos estos casos es igualmente posible el uso del relativo con artículo e, incluso, suele ser lo más habitual, especialmente en el caso de por, ya que la secuencia por que puede tener también otro valor

Con _solitas _enfatizas que fueron _ellas dos solas_.

Saludos


----------



## XtopherB

flljob said:


> También es correcta sin artículo. "...te acuerdas de aquella ocasión en que..."
> 
> La explicación, tomada del DPD es: Si el antecedente no es de persona, el relativo con preposición puede construirse opcionalmente sin artículo en los siguientes casos:
> 
> a) Con las preposiciones a, con, de, en y por: «La huelga general a que se refiere la sentencia se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977» (País [Esp.] 6.6.80); «Para compensar la facilidad con que abrió la envoltura de seda» (Adoum Ciudad [Ec. 1995]); «Te la daré [la carta] a cambio de la suma de que hablamos» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]); «La verdadera razón por que quieres quedarte es Miguel» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]). En todos estos casos es igualmente posible el uso del relativo con artículo e, incluso, suele ser lo más habitual, especialmente en el caso de por, ya que la secuencia por que puede tener también otro valor
> 
> Con _solitas _enfatizas que fueron _ellas dos solas_.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por la info! de todas maneras me suena mal, aún habiéndome demostrado que es correcto jaja, no creo que use esas formulaciones en un futuro próximo.

en cuanto a "solitas", no te suena muy... coloquial? si es una conversación informal puede ser, pero no creo que alguien que recién aprende el idioma deba usar estos "artilugios" para salir del apuro.


----------



## flljob

XtopherB said:


> gracias por la info! de todas maneras me suena mal, aún habiéndome demostrado que es correcto jaja, no creo que use esas formulaciones en un futuro próximo.
> 
> en cuanto a "solitas", no te suena muy... coloquial? si es una conversación informal puede ser, pero no creo que alguien que recién aprende el idioma deba usar estos "artilugios" para salir del apuro.


 
No veo por qué te suena mal. Es mucho más frecuente omitir el artículo.

Saludos


----------



## XtopherB

flljob said:


> No veo por qué te suena mal. Es mucho más frecuente omitir el artículo.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, tal vez tenga que ver con el lugar de origen de cada uno. Yo, siendo peruano, rara vez he escuchado (o leído) que se omita el artículo. tal vez nosotros somos los raros.


----------



## flljob

XtopherB said:


> Bueno, tal vez tenga que ver con el lugar de origen de cada uno. Yo, siendo peruano, rara vez he escuchado (o leído) que se omita el artículo. tal vez nosotros somos los raros.



De raro no tengo nada. Lo bueno es que no usaste el diminutivo.


Saludos


----------



## XtopherB

flljob said:


> De raro no tengo nada. Lo bueno es que no usaste el diminutivo.
> 
> 
> Saludos



jajajaja! eso dejémoslo para otros foros


----------

